# Ocean City Fishing



## peterkin (Sep 16, 2002)

Who is fishing there this weekend? I've never fished down there before and would like to fish with someone who has before I venture out there. Don't get me wrong, I will go alone, but would rather tag along or meet someone down there. Anyone game for Saturday? I don't care what we're fishing for, I just need to get to some salt water!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm tryin to get down there friday night and fish all morning saturday. The 4th street bulkhead is a good spot for beginners to start with. I always jump around a lot with the tides, so I don't know yet when I'll be hitting the bulkhead, but I'll say hi if I see you there. How will I know who you are? BTW, don't post any personal info like phone numbers or license plates here on the board.


----------



## peterkin (Sep 16, 2002)

6'4" 290lb black guy wearing a black Mac Tools hat. 

4th street bulkhead? Although, I don't care what I catch..what is biting?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

peterkin said:


> 6'4" 290lb


thats an ideal NFL linebacker weight and height, you ever play football?


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

a 6'4" 290lb linebacker would be huge... thats more like an ideal defensive end or offensive guard

anyways, i'll be down there as well... 5'11" 250lb white guy in a black nike hat...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

peterkin said:


> 6'4" 290lb black guy wearing a black Mac Tools hat.
> 
> 4th street bulkhead? Although, I don't care what I catch..what is biting?


Tog is what I'll be targeting. Blues should be biting still and the occasional flounder. 

In case you haven't seen my pics in other threads, 5'6" asian 240 lbs. 

Not a flattering pic, but that's me. Trust me, none of my pictures on this board are good..... This is about the only one I'm awake in.....


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

Looks like there will be quite a few of us at the bulkhead... hope to see some of you there...


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

no thats is a flattering picture jk


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

fishbait said:


> 5'6" asian 240 lbs.


fishbait, thats an ideal height and weight for a ninja... were you ever trained as a secret ninja assassin?


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

I like this one myself...


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

I'll be there too...just for a short period of time..Save some space for me.. I'll probably going to try the inlet instead...


----------



## peterkin (Sep 16, 2002)

Nope, never played football but I get asked all the time. 

Anyway, seems like there will be quite a few of us out there. What baits are an absolute must. I'll probably head out there from here in Alexandria super early in the am. I can't wait. See you guys there ( if nothing comes up ).


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

peterkin said:


> Nope, never played football but I get asked all the time.
> 
> Anyway, seems like there will be quite a few of us out there. What baits are an absolute must. I'll probably head out there from here in Alexandria super early in the am. I can't wait. See you guys there ( if nothing comes up ).


Get some of these!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

SeaSalt said:


> fishbait, thats an ideal height and weight for a ninja... were you ever trained as a secret ninja assassin?


Hardy har har...... Nope, but I get asked that all the time! :redface: Here's a little binary for ya buddy! 00100 

Thanks GC, that's one fine looking dude! But the guy holding him upside down by the tail is one ugly mug!!!!!!!!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

fishbait said:


> Hardy har har...... Nope, but I get asked that all the time! :redface: Here's a little binary for ya buddy! 00100
> 
> Thanks GC, that's one fine looking dude! But the guy holding him upside down by the tail is one ugly mug!!!!!!!!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Wow, so I guess putting up physical attributes is what the MD board has become? 

6'0 210 4% body fat.

Uh . . . okay, so that's not 100% true . . . but this is the internet playas!!!!! hehehehe

Hopefully I can make it out, do some fishin' and meetin' some of MDs finest.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*just got back*

you name it ... it was biting ... Blues and Stripers of 50 bridge plus I saw a 5lb flounder come off there too .....


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

fingersandclaws said:


> Wow, so I guess putting up physical attributes is what the MD board has become?
> 
> 6'0 210 4% body fat.
> 
> Uh . . . okay, so that's not 100% true . . . but this is the internet playas!!!!! hehehehe


LMAO 
Last time i checked I was 5'9" 145 lbs with a BMI of 21 and my fat level is 10 to 12 precent ... Sometimes I get an error Msg because it is so low 
This is the ideal size for a NINJA


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

fishbait said:


> In case you haven't seen my pics in other threads, 5'6" asian 240 lbs.





Caviman2201 said:


> wn there as well... 5'11" 250lb





peterkin said:


> 6'4" 290lb.


Good luck all. I hope you big boys don't sink the bulkhead this weekend.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Where are you fishing Tuna? I am going after some night time Trout on the Wicomico river on Saturday night.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

TunaFish said:


> Good luck all. I hope you big boys don't sink the bulkhead this weekend.


Wow. Tuna turns 50 and turns into Fishbait. Just kidding, Tuna. 

So what's your final job decision?


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Chump*: Looks like it will be Rockville. If that falls thru (if HR drags their feet), it'll be in Owings Mills.

*Cygnus*: I may take your offer this time. I'm supposed to pick one of momma's friends from DC to stay with us. Just don't know what time.


----------



## BigPoppa (Sep 5, 2007)

*Them's the little guys...*



TunaFish said:


> Good luck all. I hope you big boys don't sink the bulkhead this weekend.


6'4" 440lbs. Not sure on body fat, but I still sink in the pool....I'll take that. lol... Small Victories...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Maybe all of us should hit a buffet afterwards and see who can really put it away. My money would be on the WBB's skinny old fart! (aka TunaFish)  opcorn:


----------



## peterkin (Sep 16, 2002)

I don't really eat as much as I used to so I wouldn't come close to winning.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

fishbait said:


> Maybe all of us should hit a buffet afterwards and see who can really put it away. My money would be on the WBB's skinny old fart! (aka TunaFish)  opcorn:


ROFL!!!!!!!


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

fishbait said:


> Maybe all of us should hit a buffet afterwards and see who can really put it away. My money would be on the WBB's skinny old fart! (aka TunaFish)  opcorn:


It usually is the small skinny guy that can put away the most food... I'm gonna put my money there also...


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Seeing Tuna eat is a scary site. Should be rated NC-17. Parents, make sure you know where your children are.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

chump said:


> Seeing Tuna eat is a scary site. Should be rated NC-17. Parents, make sure you know where your children are.


Well ... a Storm Trooper eats like a Storm Trooper fishes ... I would not expect any less

Chump ... You are not sleeping? Your baby must be sleeping through the night ... or you are sleeping in a separate room 

opcorn:


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*That's not right..*

You eat one crab legs too many and you're branded for life!!!


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

TunaFish said:


> You eat one crab legs too many and you're branded for life!!!


One crab leg too many? Try a whole generation of crabs' legs too many. I think that's your secret to being the fishing trooper. Gotta stay fueled.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Well ... a Storm Trooper eats like a Storm Trooper fishes ... I would not expect any less
> 
> Chump ... You are not sleeping? Your baby must be sleeping through the night ... or you are sleeping in a separate room
> 
> opcorn:


Hey Cyg,

The tough part right now is getting him to eat. We finally supplemented w/ the bottle two days ago and he's finally eating. Hope we can transfer back without too many problems with the mother's milk comes. The doctors told us to wake him up every 2 hours to eat, and that's the hard part right now.

Thanks,
Chump


----------

